# Batting 500



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

So, I jumped into N Scale with both feet. Bought six trains, lots of Kato Unitrack systems and some MRC Dual Pack transformers. All from eBay. I bought four and two worked nicely. They are MRC 770N. Two did not work and my payments were refunded. So, I am batting 500 on the transformers and 750 on the Locomotives. Two that did not run have been replaced. 

I am still in the market for another MRC 770N as I plan to run all six of my trains at once when the layout is constructed. 

That's the progress thus far. Acquiring stuff has always been what I do best. It drives the Missus absolutely CRAZY!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you're trying to run six trains simultaneously, even on independently powered loops / tracks, it seems to me that DCC would be far easier and more cost effective.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> If you're trying to run six trains simultaneously, even on independently powered loops / tracks, it seems to me that DCC would be far easier and more cost effective.


I would have to either purchase new locos or add DCC boards to the ones I just purchased. It will be six independent loops. I just need one more dual pack transformer, which shouldn't cost very much.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Good luck on you N Scale adventure. I found that "you pay now or you pay later". I have a small 36"x80" layout with 3 mainlines and a small freight operation on a door and I have 6 DCC equipped engines. I can run 4 at one time but if I try more, I get too confused. But more to the point, DCC is the way to go providing your engines as relatively new and easily converted. I did have Mike Fifer of Fifer hobbies convert, with sound, 3 Kato F units and they run good. It wasn't all that expensive either. I have found that sound adds much to my enjoyment. Now, my older DC engines sit and look good on display.:laugh:


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

For the time being, I believe (strongly) that no sound is good for me. If I desire sound, all I have to do is fire up the O Gauge layout and there will be sound and noise enough for anyone (throughout the entire house). And, then there is the smoke. As they used to tell us in the Army, "smoke 'em, if you got 'em". Sometimes the room is filled with smoke. Those older MTH steamers can fill the room in five minutes. 

So, no sound, no smoke, and very little noise is sometimes welcome.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*DC OK Common Rail Not.*



BobS said:


> So, I jumped into N Scale with both feet. Bought six trains, lots of Kato Unitrack systems and some MRC Dual Pack transformers. All from eBay. I bought four and two worked nicely. They are MRC 770N. Two did not work and my payments were refunded. So, I am batting 500 on the transformers and 750 on the Locomotives. Two that did not run have been replaced.
> 
> I am still in the market for another MRC 770N as I plan to run all six of my trains at once when the layout is constructed.
> 
> That's the progress thus far. Acquiring stuff has always been what I do best. It drives the Missus absolutely CRAZY!


BobS;

Sounds like you may be a "let e'm run and have fun" guy. I don't know if this would apply if you use completely isolated loops. There is and old DC wiring scheme that uses a common rail setup. Atlas uses common rail in some of it's "selector"and "controller" electrical controls, and it's track plan books. 
If your loops don't connect to each other, via crossovers, or have insulated blocks within any of the loops, then the caution I have will not apply to your layout.
It has to do with those Dual power packs. Many perceive those things as "two independent power packs in a single box." They are not. A dual pack typically has ONE, single, transformer feeding TWO speed controls. In Atlas, or any other common rail wiring scheme, the dual pack's lack of complete electrical isolation, (which you would automatically get using two, separate, single speed control power packs) will cause a short circuit, that can be a real bugger to find, because it inside the dual pack itself. If you are using power blocks with BOTH rails insulated, or no blocks at all, just loops, then it won't be a problem.

Just a tip;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

TF, The MRC's I have purchased (older models) have two transformers. The newer models, with better, more modern circuitry have but one transformer and two speed controllers. I'm planning to stick with the older equipment just now, keeping everything the same. I have purchased four of the units, and only two worked. One only outputted 18.5 volts immediately upon moving the throttle and the other had no output on the cab 1 side. But the two that worked, did so flawlessly. Nice speed control throughout the range.

So, I am still looking. I am hopeful an other good one will turn up soon.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks like you've jumped into N scale with both feet, Bob. You're miles ahead of me.

I'm taking my N scale adventure in baby steps and am still acquiring trains, one piece at a time. No track plan or layout yet. So far, I've "assembled" 3 trains, 2 passenger and 1 freight, all Union Pacific with DCC locomotives.

Now I'm looking into control systems with the idea of running these 3 trains simultaneously, maybe 4. For me the NEC Power Cab system looks promising for what will be a not-so-big layout size.

I'm with you on the smoke and noise. I get enough of that from the O gauge layout, which is built out and complete. I don't know if I'll want or need sound on the N layout. 

Good luck as you continue and please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Your on your way Bob. I will be buying your excess before you know it. Just kidding.
I have a small N layout. I don't use it much. They don't take up much room. I just
wanted to tell you sound is not too good on N. I only have 1 DCC Atlas Gold loco. I
have the sound turned all the way up and I still have to lean in to hear it. I was kinda
disappointed in that. I bought the Atlas from a forum member. I just run DC on the N.
I had to hook my DCC up to set some CVs on the Atlas. Another disappointment was
instructions stated that running loco on DC was not recommended. I don't understand why. N sure is little after messing with O.

I have other DC locos, just one DCC.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"Tinyspeakeritis"*



mopac said:


> Your on your way Bob. I will be buying your excess before you know it. Just kidding.
> I have a small N layout. I don't use it much. They don't take up much room. I just
> wanted to tell you sound is not too good on N. I only have 1 DCC Atlas Gold loco. I
> have the sound turned all the way up and I still have to lean in to hear it. I was kinda
> ...


mopac;

N-scale sound decoders often suffer from a disease called "Tinyspeakerittis." The decoder circuitry can produce very good, clearly audible, sound. The speakers are tiny and sometimes mounted where they are partially/completely blocked by the body shell. The problem is usually the speaker and possibly how it's mounted, not normally the decoder itself. I made a drastic improvement in the volume, and clarity, of my N-scale Kato F-unit's sound by connecting the decoder output to a larger speaker mounted firing down through a large hole in the bottom of a dummy B-unit. You might try something similar to get much better sound.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks. I agree, its the speaker. Its a small switcher, Not much room.


----------

